# Browsing old photos



## Mike Hill (Feb 21, 2017)

Found this while browsing old photos. Aftermath of out 2010 Flood in Nashville.

This is what a whole bunch of ground up Gibson Guitars, mandolins, cellos, etc... looks like.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh my... the carnage is horrible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy crap - thats terrible...


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ooooohhhhh theee humaaaaanityyyyyy!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2017)

Wrong on so many levels! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 22, 2017)

Can you give us a little more info, was the guitar plant flooded, thus the guitars were ruined, and destroyed?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 22, 2017)

Bastard!


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 22, 2017)

The Gibson Guitar factory floor was flooded in 2010. They had asked me to price up some repairs needed due to the flood. Sadly did not get to do the work. But any completed instruments, partly completed instruments or any parts that were in the warehouse when it flooded, whether or not they actually contacted floodwaters were ground up. The serial numbers were recorded and the instruments ground up. They did not want anybody to question whether their instrument had sustained damage or not. Did not matter whether it was a custom or their normal lines, they were ground up. They use a lot of mahogany - that's why the piles are so reddish. 

Lots and lots of exotics go thru that plant. Used to have some limited access to their cut-offs.


----------

